# Island Area ICE !



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Okay Dont want to get too excited ? But have a Friend who lives on one of the islands and this morning as far as he can see is ICE everywhere.

Yes I do see small warm up next week ? But who knows ?

At least it is a start and MORE than last year! Hopefully the Ice Gods will see to a Nice Long Ice season ?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a air photo from today !


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Just as i reported yesterday.......hopefully it stays thru 40 and rain next week. I need some eyes.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Looks like ice making weather to me! 

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?location=USOH9924 

Remember, the daytime high is only reached for a short period of time during the day from 4pm-10am it's colder and more near the low rather than the high. Any temp below freezing will slowly build ice, I just might be flying over by the end of the month! 

We need another freeze though for it to get real good.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

the few days in the mid 30s shouldnt hurt much....if anything it'll help melt the junk top layer.......cant wait for the ice season to stay for monntthhhss!!!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice pic! Hope we get on it this year!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

That may be the most beautiful picture I have seen in nearly two years


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

captmike said:


> That may be the most beautiful picture I have seen in nearly two years


I agree ! Have a few More pic's ! 

Just hope we get a cold snap and NO wind ?

Will see If I can get new pic's Friday ?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You guys... Oh you guys... I guess I'll keep my debbie downerness to myself lol


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Have to be optimistic or depression sets in


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't look at that rain in next weeks forecast....yuck!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah but check this out. 

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/weather...lowed-by-major-Arctic-plunge-in-northern-Ohio


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the optimism k gone,winter just started and its far from over IMO 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont like the cold and loved last winter. so i,ll try to help the ice fisherman out this year. i hope you get the ice you want and you all catch alot of fish.
sherman


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure hope Erie freezes over this year. Ive been wanting to get out there for my first erie ice eye. Interesting read K-gone...hope it holds true and we ice fish into the 3rd week of March


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I hope that is true too, sure would make for some good snowmobiling weather too!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I did more Google searching last night on this article blast seen a few other news stories seems the great plains great lakes parts of Midwest and northeast could get it they are looking between the 15th and 20th of Jan. If it happens Erie will fish including mainland and obviously Ohio will get great ice. We will have good ice well into march let's cross our fingers and hope it happens it would be great. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Kgone, 

I read the same stuff, it got me excited. Don't even care about the warmup now......


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I dont know??? trolling around the cans in Febuary and march was pretty dang cool...then jigging on the reefs in jeans and a t shirt was awesome...

But I am ready to ice fish...bring on the freeze !!


----------

